
A non-SQL query language implemented in k - tosh
http://www.nsl.com/shakti/README.txt
======
tosh
related talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ua05UAFtr4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ua05UAFtr4)

